# PH levels.



## Tinybaum (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyway to get the PH levels down besides using something like PH down?

Currently my PH is around 7.5-7.6


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

You can dose more co2, but be careful with the fish. Tell us more about your tank, is it good planted? KH level ?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

7.5 is good level. Just curious as to why you may be looking to lower it?

But, to answer your question, the simplest way is to use peat or add driftwood. This will add tannins to the water thus giving it a tea color. If you don't like that look, add carbon to your filter to remove it.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

A steady pH is better than fiddling with it . My pH runs about 8.0 or little over out of the tap and my fish (tetras and swordtails) have thrived in it for years .

What kind of fish do you have ? As long as it is not some fish that is EXTREMELY sensitive then a pH of 7.5-7.6 will be fine as long as it is steady .


----------



## Tinybaum (Aug 17, 2010)

I have 6 Danios, 1 Dwarf Frog, and a Rainbow Shark.

It is staying steady in that range been checking it everyother day. Currently no live plants in it.

I have drift wood, but its soaking in a bucket for now. I was told to soak it till the water remains clear.


----------



## jclee (Aug 17, 2010)

Most captive bred fish that are common in the trade can be flexible with pH, as long as they're acclimated slowly. Look up drip acclimation techniques, if you don't already do that. I wouldn't worry about adjusting the pH, but I agree with the previous posters: if you do decide to alter pH, go for a slow-long-term solution (like wood) rather than a chemical solution that will rapidly alter pH and then it will return to its usual over time. The quick and constant changes caused by products like 'pH up' or "pH down" are more shocking and risky to the fish than slow releases of tanins or (for making water more basic) cuttlebone, etc.


----------

